# Grand Opening Onroad Trophy Race @ RCHover-Foxboro, Ma.



## ScaleRacer (Nov 9, 2008)

Grand Opening On-road Trophy Race 

Rchover's in-door Carpet Raceway 
Sunday 11/30 doors open @ 10am racing starts 12 noon SHARP!
door prizes & Trophy's
This Friday we are open late for practice if you want to stay past store hours

10th Sedan rubber & Foam class
12th scale class
Mini cooper class

directions
http://www.rchover.com/_directions_contact_

rch's raceway page 
http://www.rchover.com/rch_s_raceway

We have been racing for 3 weeks now the track is in great shape. We have a great groove going now, the drives all are digging the great traction this new carpet has. Our Carpet is the newly formulated carpet specialty design to wear better for rubber tire racing , it virtually has NO LINT, no static and has unreal traction. If you have not come to race here yet here its your chance to come join us to celibate our first grand opening Trophy race for On-Road carpet...we have a huge class of mini coopers racing and 10th scale sedan both rubber & foam, we are going to run 12 scale this weekend so bring out your 12th scales!!! 18th are welcomed too if we get 3 or more we will make a class....

check out the web for details and directions 
if you have questions please call 508-549-9959- 508-203-9481

hope to see ya all there 

Thanks & Happy Thanksgiving


----------

